# [H] Zeitreisen mit <Tales of the Past>



## -Myu- (8. Dezember 2012)

Hiermit möchten wir unser Projekt unter dem Namen &#8222;Tales of the Past&#8220; vorstellen.
Wir sind eine Levelstopgilde auf Rexxar, welche es sich als Ziel gesetzt hat, den Content Stufe um Stufe gemeinsam neu zu erleben.

Ursprung:

Angefangen hat das ganze mit einer Idee im WoW-Forum. Aus dieser Idee entsprang auch die erste Gilde unter dem Namen &#8222;Eine Idee&#8220;. Wir bestehen in unserer jetzigen Form seit fast einem Jahr und sind im gegensatz zu vielen anderen Levelstopgilden mit unserem Konzept sehr erfolgreich.

Was machen wir?

Wir spielen World of Warcraft nach unserem selbst ausgearbeiteten Konzept. Aber der Spass steht im Vordergrund.

Es umschließt die Levelstopps, deren Länge, welche Ausrüstung wann benutzt werden darf u.v.m..
Das Prinzip unserer Gilde beruht jedoch nicht nur auf Raids und dem gegebenen Content, sondern es besteht darin, das jedem Mitglied die Möglichkeit geboten wird sich innerhalb des Rahmens frei zu entfalten. Sei es durch eigene Raids, sei es durch eine eigene kreative Forenecke bei uns auf der Homepage, sei es durch eigens erstellte Events oder auch durch frische Ideen.
Wir bieten nun auch den kreativen Köpfen unter euch eine eigene Ecke in unserem Forum und einen Youtube Account bei dem ihr eurer Kreativität freien lauf lassen könnt.

Schaut doch mal rein und abonniert unseren Youtube-Kanal unter:
http://www.youtube.com/user/gildetalesofthepast

Wer sind wir?

Wir bieten eine große und freundliche Community, mitunter haben wir auch eine hohe Frauenquote, für alle die Angst vor einer reinen Jungs-/Männergilde haben. Aber vorsicht manche beißen auch. 

An dieser Stelle möchten wir euch einen kurzen Einblick in unser Konzept geben.

Wir bedienen uns ausschließlich der dem jeweiligen Levelbereich angedachten Gegenstände. Genaueres entnehmt bitte dem Regelbereich auf unserer Website.
Wir denken aber nicht nur an unsere PVE Spieler, denn PvP ist im vollsten Umfang erlaubt. Hier gelten die Equipregeln nicht, mit Ausnahme des Leveling-Gears.

Unsere Comunity wächst täglich.
Unsere ca. 60 aktiven Mitglieder pflegen nicht nur die rege Kommunikation im gildeneigenen Forum, sondern tauschen sich auch auf dem gildeneigenen TS3 Server aus.


Wo befinden wir uns gerade?

Unsere Gilde bespielt zurzeit den Levelstopp auf Stufe 78 kurz vor der Freigabe der Heroischen Wotlk Instanzen. Hier möchten wir uns nochmal sammeln, um dann gemeinsam Naxxramas zu stürmen.
Das ist ein idealer Zeitpunkt um bei uns einzusteigen.

Aktuell haben wir 2 Raidgruppen, die Montag+Mitwoch von 20-23 Uhr oder Donnerstag+Sonntag von 20-23 Uhr unterwegs sind. Wir sind recht locker in Bezug auf RL und ihr habt keine Verpflichtung mitzuraiden, wenn ihr lieber anderen Tätigkeiten in WoW nachgehen möchtet.
Sämtliche Schlachtzüge aus Vanilla und BC wurden erfolgreich mindestens 4 Wochen bestritten, so dass jeder sein Set voll bekommen konnte. Wir achten dabei darauf, die Raids interesant zu gestalten und nicht mit einem rappelvollen Raid loszuziehen. Somit hat auch jeder die Möglichkeit sein Lieblingsset komplett zu sammeln und eine gewisse Herausforderung ist noch vorhanden.


Kontakt:

Dies ist eine Vorstellung unserer Gilde für all jene die ein Interesse daran haben nochmal den vergangenen Content zu erleben.
Für unsere Mitglieder versuchen wir ein angenehmes und freundliches Gildenklima zu wahren. 

Kontaktieren könnt ihr uns auf unserer Homepage unter: http://www.tales-of-the-past.com im öffentlichen Bereich. Unter dem Reiter Regeln könnt ihr unser Konzept nachlesen und euch mit unserer Spielweise vertraut machen.
Sofern euer Interesse geweckt wurde, meldet euch doch bei uns.

Eure Ansprechpartner sind:

Aryadne
Boozey
Grandes
Myu
Ternon




MfG
Myu


----------



## Tichonus (8. Dezember 2012)

Cool sieht gut aus ich meld mich ma evtl die nächse tage!


----------



## Tichonus (9. Dezember 2012)

Maaan ihr seid echt verdammt gut organisert!

Eigenes TS, eigener Root & Webserver und sogar nen Videoteam habt ihr *-*


----------



## -Myu- (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja auf auf. 

Inzwischen wurde der Levelstopp nun auch auf 80 angehoben und es laufen die Vorbereitungen für die ersten Raids, mit denen es gar schon zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr los geht.


----------



## -Myu- (2. Januar 2013)

Die ersten Raids laufen ... aber gerade für die 25er könnten wir noch den ein oder anderen brauchen.


----------



## -Myu- (21. Januar 2013)

Ab 30.01 ist bei uns Ulduar freigegeben.
Eine Instanz, die bei sehr vielen beliebt ist. Wer da mal wieder durch will - auf entsprechendem level - der sollte sich uns anschließen.


----------



## -Myu- (6. Februar 2013)

*schubs*


----------

